# Getting some anger off my chest.



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Got to say, I really feel like the cheaters and deceivers of the world get a tip of the hat from me. You win in almost all respects excluding human decency which is a societal creation and one that holds little value in prespective.

For myself I follow a pretty basic but I feel effective ethos on living. However it seems that being a decent human is pretty much a walking target for the huge amounts of trash that take up oxygen on this earth.

I find myself regularly frustrated, for no particular reason, at everyone. I pretty much am just in this "all people are bad" mind set. I don't want to make friends, I don't go out and I pretty much just work and lift. Thank god for that one piece of comfort. I can take out all this aggression on weights.

Seriously, I find myself really just ugly internally now. It sucks as I never really felt like this before, but I really feel full of hate. Never thought it'd be me but I guess I'm "that guy."

Anyway, just wanted to vent a little.


----------



## The Seahorse Guy (Apr 17, 2013)

I hear you. I find it hard because I try to raise my kids with high standards of behaviour and walk the talk.....but deep down I suspect that I'm setting them up to be victims because cheating, deceit, selfishness and personal gain are so prevalent. 

I believe these attitudes have led the world to its current unstable state. (IMHO)


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Here here, its a constant struggle to find the positives, yet we must. Its becoming a full time job for me now. What lessons have my kids picked up already, when even they are tired of the games and want to move away. Its a sad sad state of emotions.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Mtts said:


> Got to say, I really feel like the cheaters and deceivers of the world get a tip of the hat from me. You win in almost all respects excluding human decency which is a societal creation and one that holds little value in prespective.
> 
> For myself I follow a pretty basic but I feel effective ethos on living. However it seems that being a decent human is pretty much a walking target for the huge amounts of trash that take up oxygen on this earth.
> 
> ...


Me too, on all of it. I have given up on karma as well. She may be a b!tch, but she is a fvcked up b!tch who cant tell who deserves her and who doesnt.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been there and done that.

After my divorce..I dated and nothing came out good from any one of them. 

However..there ARE good guys in this world and I was lucky enough to find one of the best!!

Keep your chin up and realize that it's not up to you to find the good guys...but let them find you..

With that..follow your gut!! Smartest things you'd ever wanna meet!!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

OP well I'm gathering life is a total sh!t sandwich at the moment. Really sorry to read that. 

Pumping iron is a really great way to deal with with that anger. It's my personal choice for RELEASE too.

But you know yourself that nothing stays the same and nothing is absolute...other than death. All people are not bad. Your life will not always be like this.

Hope you find a way to make it better soon....even in a small way.


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Checking in with my awsome attitude today. I think this should be renamed MTTS's Destroy the world thread. 

Today I've been listening to some good heavy tunes and feeling like breaking cinder blocks over the OM my wife flirted with referenced in my other thread.

Some days I just get to the point of seeing red and I just go all "hulk smash." Fortunately I'm stable enough to restrain this. I'm at work as I write this and just playing through the night that kicked off me asking for divorce. I should rephrase I didn't ask I demanded it. Then didn't want it, then wanted it really bad. 

I don't know what to say other than ***k people. I've met some decent people in my time. I just have so little optimisum about relationships. I don't really want one and can't wait to spend as much time solo as possible. I'm still technically married but I feel more and more that I have zero interest in starting over. I'm young enough that I think most will say this will pass. However I'm pretty content shutting everyone out. 

So, theres the next chapter in the MTTS hate thread.


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

Mtts said:


> Checking in with my awsome attitude today. I think this should be renamed MTTS's Destroy the world thread.
> 
> Today I've been listening to some good heavy tunes and feeling like breaking cinder blocks over the OM my wife flirted with referenced in my other thread.
> 
> ...


Hang in there, mate. This, too, shall pass and you _will_ end up in a good place.

Vent all you want here. Get it out so that you can let it go.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

At 24, Mtts, it's pretty early for you to decide to give up on finding compatibility in a mate. Being considerably older than you and having endured a twenty year failed marriage, I feel your pain, but think it's not unlikely that you will once again find that gal.
(be careful with those weights if you lift alone)


----------



## Strattec (Apr 27, 2013)

You're still young. That's good that you let your anger go in lifting. I like to exercise to do the same thing.


----------



## firefly789 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sorry you're in a dark place right now.

Personally, I've met some really great people as I've travelled through life. Some of the best, most caring people I've met are through volunteer work. They are givers in life. Is there a cause you could find an interest in? Volunteering can change your perspective around. It's also how I met my H who is a nice, stand-up guy.


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Appreciate all the kind words in this thread. I do volunteer my help. Mostly to help friends on car work, save them some money. I have thought about volunteering somewhere. 

I don't lift alone, I lift with a co-worker and it really takes my mind off everything. I just can focus on lifting. 

Thanks again, and I'm sure I'll have more anger soon lol.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Mtts said:


> Got to say, I really feel like the cheaters and deceivers of the world get a tip of the hat from me. You win in almost all respects excluding human decency which is a societal creation and one that holds little value in perspective.
> 
> For myself I follow a pretty basic but I feel effective ethos on living. However it seems that being a decent human is pretty much a walking target for the huge amounts of trash that take up oxygen on this earth.
> 
> ...



You said you are lifting. Are you using any pharmacological "assistance" or clean lifting? 

You sound very angry and I can tell you from experience that not everybody is good and not everybody is bad. Unless you are going to become a Sith Lord hating will get you nowhere fast. Do some positive things and get some positive hobbies that help people. Listen to Air Supply and some Josh Groban while you lift


----------



## Boogiemaster (Oct 11, 2012)

I picture a machine gun


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Mtts said:


> Appreciate all the kind words in this thread. I do volunteer my help. Mostly to help friends on car work, save them some money. I have thought about volunteering somewhere.
> 
> I don't lift alone, I lift with a co-worker and it really takes my mind off everything. I just can focus on lifting.
> 
> Thanks again, and I'm sure I'll have more anger soon lol.


Well at least you have an outlet with the weights and a place to vent.(on the bright side)

Know it doesn't help much but sorry you feel so let down and discouraged.It happens to most of us sooner or later in life so you aren't alone.

Keep talking.Better to say it IMHO than to bury it .((((HUGS)))(sorry if that pisses you off LOL)


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Mtts said:


> Got to say, I really feel like the cheaters and deceivers of the world get a tip of the hat from me. You win in almost all respects excluding human decency which is a societal creation and one that holds little value in prespective.
> 
> For myself I follow a pretty basic but I feel effective ethos on living. However it seems that being a decent human is pretty much a walking target for the huge amounts of trash that take up oxygen on this earth.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you the amount of times I've felt that way. I believed that I lived by decent moral standards, the golden rule, etc. HA! If only others did, too.

Then, when I lost EVERYTHING that mattered, how grateful I was for a smile from a stranger on the street. Finding reasons to be grateful can make a huge difference.


----------

